# Favorite urban beauty supply store products



## she (Sep 9, 2010)

to define urban is going to usually entail an establishment that hands you a black bag with no logo in which to carry your purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we can include sally beauty supply as well because i like that place and don't want to double thread- so specifically things you have not found at a drugstore but only at urban beauty supply stores or sally's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i personally like sinful colors beauty items- i've picked up a couple of staple blushes from their line as well a few glosses and lipsticks. 

what brands do you usually drift to? what are your top picks?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2010)

As I said in the Drugstore favorites thread...

I also am a fan of Sinful Colors polishes ( but they also carry them in CVS, and my local Walgreens carries an extended line)

NK HD shadows

Absolute Brow pencils


And a few Wild and Crazy eyeshadows


NYX brush on lipglosses, colored mascara, and little pigment vials... ( for some reason, these items aren't carried in Ulta)


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_*As I said in the Drugstore favorites thread...*

I also am a fan of Sinful Colors polishes ( but they also carry them in CVS, and my local Walgreens carries an extended line)

NK HD shadows

Absolute Brow pencils


And a few Wild and Crazy eyeshadows


NYX brush on lipglosses, colored mascara, and little pigment vials... ( for some reason, these items aren't carried in Ulta)_

 
i am meaning things you cannot find at a drugstore, will revise.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i am meaning things you cannot find at a drugstore, will revise._

 

I know what you meant, I'm just giving a warning that *I'm* repeating what I said in the drugstore thread, because the items I mentioned in it weren't considered prestige items nor availbale in drugstores, but I felt that they deserved mention.


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I know what you meant, I'm just giving a warning that *I'm* repeating what I said in the drugstore thread, because the items I mentioned in it weren't considered prestige items nor availbale in drugstores, but I felt that they deserved mention._

 
ok! i will be on the prowl for the absolute brow pencils, haven't seen them yet.

i am wondering if anyone has any recommendations from the kleancolor lines? or experience with ruby kisses products? it's hard to find information online for some of these brands.
photo swatches would be nice too my friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in case anyone feels so kind.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_ok! i will be on the prowl for the absolute brow pencils, haven't seen them yet.

i am wondering if anyone has any recommendations from the kleancolor lines? or experience with ruby kisses products? it's hard to find information online for some of these brands.
photo swatches would be nice too my friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in case anyone feels so kind._

 

Oh, as an aside... Sinful and Wild & Crazy are the same brand... as are Absolute, NK, and Nicka K cosmetics.

I haven't ever used any Ruby Kisses products, but  I think that Jamie of the  ruralbeauty blog gave their mascara a positive review, and I know she had swatches.  Also, MrsPackman ( that's her username here and on youtube) uses ttheir pencils for her brows... I'm curious about their color products too, though.


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oh, as an aside... Sinful and Wild & Crazy are the same brand... as are Absolute, NK, and Nicka K cosmetics.

I haven't ever used any Ruby Kisses products, but I think that Jamie of the ruralbeauty blog gave their mascara a positive review, and I know she had swatches. Also, MrsPackman ( that's her username here and on youtube) uses ttheir pencils for her brows... I'm curious about their color products too, though._

 
i only recently discovered wild & crazy. i picked up one of their polishes, fashion colony (pretty similar to opi's teal the cows come home), and the wear wasn't bad.

i haven't seen the nicka product lines you've mentioned! i wonder what the shadow trios are like, they look like nice combos on the website.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Oh, as an aside... Sinful and Wild & Crazy are the same brand... as are Absolute, NK, and Nicka K cosmetics.

I haven't ever used any Ruby Kisses products, but  I think that Jamie of the  ruralbeauty blog gave their mascara a positive review, and I know she had swatches.  Also, MrsPackman ( that's her username here and on youtube) uses ttheir pencils for her brows... I'm curious about their color products too, though._

 

I love Sinful and NYX.  Those are the main ones I pick up in the beauty supply. Are Sinful and Wild and crazy the same brand, or made by the same company? Either way, I did not know they were affiliated. I choose Sinful over Wild and Crazy because the packaging is way better. Sinful is the better product.   Sinful's Carnal lipgloss is my HG product with them. They had a pretty brown called Fudge Love and it was awesome as well. 

NYX has been a favorite of mine for years. Like over 10 years.  They have a huge online following.  I was wearing Sinful in high school in the 90's. 

One thing about beauty supply stock you have to watch for is that some of the products can be old. I have seen lip glosses that have separated and have turned green still being sold.  I have purchased .99 lipstick that was dry and went straight to the trash once opened.  Right now I have a place where their NYX supply is on point!   I am going to do my next Sinful haul from Cherry Culture or Sinfulcolors.com, whoever has the best deal.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 10, 2010)

I really love the NK eyeshadows and Sinful colors nail polishes! However, I haven't tried any of the Sinful colors makeup...don't know why. I will have to try it out soon. Also love any NYX I can find! Mostly the lipglosses or eyeliners is what I find at my BS. 

@she I recently picked up some Ruby Kisses cream shadow sticks! They are really good! They remind me of the NYX Jumbo eyeshadow sticks. They are called XPress Liner and Shadow. I picked up a silver, light gold, golden olive (love this one!) and a light blue. They do actually have names (sorry can't remember now)..HTH


----------



## sss215 (Sep 10, 2010)

I think my spot sells ruby kisses.  will have to check that out.  beauty supply brands are the reason why i don't pay much for eye and lip pencils.  sometimes i will go high end, but most of the time, the 1.00 pencils work fine.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I love Sinful and NYX.  Those are the main ones I pick up in the beauty supply. Are Sinful and Wild and crazy the same brand, or made by the same company? Either way, I did not know they were affiliated. I choose Sinful over Wild and Crazy because the packaging is way better. Sinful is the better product.   Sinful's Carnal lipgloss is my HG product with them. They had a pretty brown called Fudge Love and it was awesome as well. 
_

 

Yes... that's more accurate... made by the same company... You used to be able to get both brands from the sinfulcolors website... but now they're revamping it, so I don't know if that'll be an option in the future. I agree about the packaging bit, W&C's packgaging is MAD CHEAP, lmao


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2010)

I like the absolute brow pencils also. I just discovered NK HD shadows (how do you get the matte ones to stay on your lids?). The colors are pretty. And Wild n Crazy eyeshadows aren't bad with a sticky base underneath.

I've tried Ruby kisses and Color on (?) lipsticks - they are HORRIBLE! Save your money.

Since the drugstores by me don't carry them, I depend on BS stores for Black Radiance blushes and Black opal foundation.


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_I really love the NK eyeshadows and Sinful colors nail polishes! However, I haven't tried any of the Sinful colors makeup...don't know why. I will have to try it out soon. Also love any NYX I can find! Mostly the lipglosses or eyeliners is what I find at my BS. 

@she I recently picked up some Ruby Kisses cream shadow sticks! They are really good! They remind me of the NYX Jumbo eyeshadow sticks. They are called XPress Liner and Shadow. I picked up a silver, light gold, golden olive (love this one!) and a light blue. They do actually have names (sorry can't remember now)..HTH_

 
thanks! i am going to be traveling throughout the Washington DC metro area and am going to be on the prowl for stores with diverse offerings. i will def be putting the ruby kisses cream shadow sticks on my list.  the golden olive and silver sound great! i have seen their powder compacts and may take a gamble and pick one of those up as well.


----------



## she (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_I love Sinful and NYX. Those are the main ones I pick up in the beauty supply. Are Sinful and Wild and crazy the same brand, or made by the same company? Either way, I did not know they were affiliated. I choose Sinful over Wild and Crazy because the packaging is way better. Sinful is the better product. *Sinful's Carnal lipgloss is my HG product with them. They had a pretty brown called Fudge Love and it was awesome as well. *

NYX has been a favorite of mine for years. Like over 10 years. They have a huge online following. I was wearing Sinful in high school in the 90's. 

One thing about beauty supply stock you have to watch for is that some of the products can be old. I have seen lip glosses that have separated and have turned green still being sold. I have purchased .99 lipstick that was dry and went straight to the trash once opened. Right now I have a place where their NYX supply is on point! I am going to do my next Sinful haul from Cherry Culture or Sinfulcolors.com, whoever has the best deal._

 
i needed a bright red lipstick and gloss for a party and picked up sinful's vixen lipstick and golden red gloss and have added them to my daily makeup bag. i am looking to pick up some more this weekend as well. the lipstick is a bit glossy but had a nice wear and the gloss (at least the one i chose) has a nice cherry smell.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 10, 2010)

I always browse the racks to see what NYX items are for sale. Most of the time their prices can't be beat compared to the main site and even Cherry Culture.com. I haven't tried any other MU brands.

For years I bought those .99 clear lipglosses, the ones with the fruit on the squeeze tube. They were like MAC lipglass for a buck sticky and super shiny. I bought them all the time!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 10, 2010)

well, when i go to get my braiding hair or pro-styl gel, i usually raid the beauty supply store of their NYX products, haha


----------



## Face2Mac (Sep 10, 2010)

I like Ruby Kisses nailpolish. I believe one of them is HTF blue np item on the nailpolish boards and people were going crazy for it last year. 

I like Sinful Colors lipgloss. The one that was HG for me many years was Sandstone. 

I like their eyeshadows, too and they are easier to depot than the Wild and Crazy one which were a pain to depot and most cracked on me. 

NK is alright but something is just off with it to me. They duos mineral e/s, I think are great colors and matte bright colors but unless you have a sticky base a no-go. It won't stay on for me. I can't do too much sticky-sticky bases like NYX because of oily lids leading to creasing.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smf16* 

 
_I recently picked up some Ruby Kisses cream shadow sticks! They are really good! They remind me of the NYX Jumbo eyeshadow sticks. They are called XPress Liner and Shadow. I picked up a silver, light gold, golden olive (love this one!) and a light blue. They do actually have names (sorry can't remember now)..HTH_

 
 you know what? I gotta stop fooling around with y'all... ( I'm blaming YOU, she! LOL) I copped one of these today... the green one called Midori Sour... I'll report back later.


I also bought a Nicka K Blush duo a while back... I swatched it but today was the first time I wore it. It's called Ruby Glow... a pink tinged red with a complimentary highlight... I can't speak to the staying power because I was sweating like I stole something once I got outside, so I just took a wipe and removed it before I could risk being splotchy... however, it applied smoothly and vibrantly, and the colors are pretty.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I really go for Sinful nail colors and there are some things that I enjoy from NYX (like the shadows) but that's about it.


----------



## she (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_ you know what? I gotta stop fooling around with y'all...* ( I'm blaming YOU, she! LOL)* I copped one of these today... the green one called Midori Sour... I'll report back later.


I also bought a Nicka K Blush duo a while back... I swatched it but today was the first time I wore it. It's called Ruby Glow... a pink tinged red with a complimentary highlight... I can't speak to the staying power because I was sweating like I stole something once I got outside, so I just took a wipe and removed it before I could risk being splotchy... however, it applied smoothly and vibrantly, and the colors are pretty._

 
lol! but HeavenLeiBlu you encouraged me- I've been learning from YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you were with me in spirit as my mental coach when i snagged the following:

2 sinful color blushes- sinful dust (golden peach) and contagious dust (almost a brick red)
2 sinful color ls- cherry blossom (deep pink) and confetti (light gold- it's too light for me and i have to mix it with siss)
2 sinful color lg's- champagne (close in color to confetti) and creamsicle cream (sparkly candy pink) 
1 ruby kisses lg- cotton candy (light pink with lots of glitter)
1 sinful colors mascara- purple, but does not look purple at all, more like a dusty brown with a tinge of purple. i am going to use it on my brows for when i color my hair or on my lower lashes.

based on sss215's recommendation on BSS eye and lip liners i picked up a ruby kisses lipliner in brown, i lost my MAC chestnut and it's working as a dupe so far.

i am mustering the strength to hit up some of my other local BSS's with bigger selections so i can get some of the other brands you ladies have mentioned.


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Ruby Kisses cream shadow/liners!  I love them all.  They're like NYX pencils, but they don't need to be sharpened b/c they're retractable.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

NYX for sure.
And then recently Ruby Kisses new Jumbo Pencils! 
So pigmented!
I got Rich Bitch in an awesome bright navy!


----------



## SeaHen (Sep 14, 2010)

I love Nicka K stuff.


	I love LA Colours nail polishes.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i needed a bright red lipstick and gloss for a party and picked up sinful's vixen lipstick and golden red gloss and have added them to my daily makeup bag. i am looking to pick up some more this weekend as well. the lipstick is a bit glossy but had a nice wear and the gloss (at least the one i chose) has a nice cherry smell._

 

love the cherry smell!


----------



## neonbright (Sep 14, 2010)

Kiss New York Eyebrow pencil in Spiked.  Love it, even more than MAC Spiked eyebrow pencil.


----------



## she (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Kiss New York Eyebrow pencil in Spiked. Love it, even more than MAC Spiked eyebrow pencil._

 
say what?? my spiked pencil broke on me so now i have to hunt this down. ty.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I like the absolute brow pencils also. I just discovered NK HD shadows (how do you get the matte ones to stay on your lids?). The colors are pretty._

 
You know, I went to the BSS that I usually get my Absoloute pencils from because I can't seem to find them anywhere else... and THEY don't have any left either, save for the Black ones, and my preferred one is Black Brown






.

Re: the matte NK HD shadows, which ones are you having problems with? The only matte one I have problems with is 3034 (matte turquoise), but I haven't tried to wear it out yet, so it doesn't bother me that much. I think that one, 3008 (matte tan/nude) and 3037 ( matte black) are the only true mattes of theirs that I own. 3004 and 3039 look a little matte in the pan, but they're truly satins when applied.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neonbright* 

 
_Kiss New York Eyebrow pencil in Spiked. Love it, even more than MAC Spiked eyebrow pencil._

 
 I got this  since I can't find my Absolute pencils anymore... and the tip keeps breaking on me. I'm gonna get another one just in case this one is a bad one... but the color is nice and wears well on my brows.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_
... 
Re: the matte NK HD shadows, which ones are you having problems with? The only matte one I have problems with is 3034 (matte turquoise), but I haven't tried to wear it out yet, so it doesn't bother me that much. I think that one, 3008 (matte tan/nude) and 3037 ( matte black) are the only true mattes of theirs that I own. 3004 and 3039 look a little matte in the pan, but they're truly satins when applied..._

 
That's exactly the one I was talking about. That and the light blue. They do have some shimmer, but they blend away so easily.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_That's exactly the one I was talking about. That and the light blue. They do have some shimmer, but they blend away so easily._

 
Ahhh, okay. Well the others work just fine for me, have you tried using them over NYX Milk pnecil or UD Yeyo pencil? I've  been usineg those items and Loreal Decrease... or maybe I've just  been wearing those colors under the most ideal conditions and not very long to have them fade out on me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you can, give those a try and let me know!


----------



## K_ashanti (Sep 22, 2010)

NYX my local bss has pretty much the whole line way more than what Ulta has


----------



## SweetasHoniee (Nov 11, 2010)

I love the NIKA HD eyeshadows... they blend so well


----------

